# Paper Negative



## schussey (Feb 19, 2004)

Anybody tried a paper negative? I just did a few today, and they look really neat. Discuss.


----------



## tonya (Sep 27, 2004)

I can't believe nobody replied to this. I've made paper negatives out of my 6 x 6 color positives, then printed a black and white. Very film still looking. I think my friends are puzzled why I would go to this much trouble. I want to put together a show based on this process.


----------



## DIRT (Sep 27, 2004)

how exactly is this done?


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 27, 2004)

tonya said:
			
		

> I think my friends are puzzled why I would go to this much trouble. I want to put together a show based on this process.



I'm not puzzled, but I am curious.  Post some images and let us know why you like this process.  I have thought about using paper negs in homemade pinhole cameras.


----------

